# DNR and WVU prepare to take a deep dive on catfish



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

http://wvmetronews.com/2019/07/10/dnr-and-wvu-prepare-to-take-a-deep-dive-on-catfish/


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Interesting thanks for posting it.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I realize that monitoring devises don't lie, BUT I can't see a catfish of any size or denomination traveling 50 miles in two days, unless swimming with a monster current.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

My other concern here is that it is being handed off to a 'Fisheries gradate student at WVU". 

I really hope that he/she is passionate about this project and will enlist help and support in making it meaningful.

Someone less than committed and dedicated to the project will not improve the situation.

I really hope it is effective and yields positive results.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BMustang said:


> I realize that monitoring devises don't lie, BUT I can't see a catfish of any size or denomination traveling 50 miles in two days, unless swimming with a monster current.


Not the first time I have heard about traveling Cats but yes that is the first time I have heard an MPH put to it. 
A while back I ran across an old report of Channel Cat stocking/tagging, wanting to say dated 1942, where the tagged fish were released in Milton WV and some found their way to the Byrd. Not called the Byrd back then of course.

It will be interesting to see what the new study shows.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BMustang said:


> My other concern here is that it is being handed off to a 'Fisheries gradate student at WVU".
> 
> I really hope that he/she is passionate about this project and will enlist help and support in making it meaningful.
> 
> ...


Grad students often do good work and this sounds like no work was going to be done without the student participation. 
I think my concern would be first, Will and when will the data be publicly shared?
And second,, what will the practical application of the study be? Will my home pool, Greenup, get shorted on future stockings?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

BMustang said:


> I realize that monitoring devises don't lie, BUT I can't see a catfish of any size or denomination traveling 50 miles in two days, unless swimming with a monster current.


Or in a paylake 50 miles away.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Blues can do some major traveling during pre-spawn...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Blues can do some major traveling during pre-spawn...


Yes! And they will travel great distances looking for bait schools.... I remember after dillion got its initial stocking of blue cats reading a article about the tagged ones ending up in the big o


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Never dreamed they would travel 50 miles in 2- days? Maybe there is something to it: water temp, current, bait, spawning? Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------

